# What Generation are you?



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

there are four basic ones right now...which one do you fall in??

The Traditionalist (born 1922 to 1945)

The Baby boomer (born 1946 to 1964)

Generation X (born 1965 to 1980

The Millennial (born 1981 to 2000)

if your younger then that on here....you shouldn't be here. LOL

Just curious to where we all fall, and also our problems reflect our generation believe it or not. Also our beliefs and how we react to other people are effected by our age.

I had a very interesting class on this.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

GAsoccerman said:


> The Millennial (born 1981 to 2000)


what did your class say about this generation?


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

late boomer


----------



## MsStacy (Nov 11, 2008)

Gen X


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Gen X


----------



## lostluv (May 12, 2008)

Gen X


----------



## wonder (Jun 30, 2008)

gen x. the generation of slackers and not giving a damn. it explains so much


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

mid boomer


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

Early Gen X


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

late boomer


----------



## moogvo (Dec 21, 2008)

Gen X, although I don't really fit into the classification of it... Seems like there are a lot of people who feel this way. Perhaps there should have been another generation label between Baby Boomers and Gen X...


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Well I do not expect to find to many "traditionalists" on here...Vetrans, silent, fiercly loyal and a generation that will not get divorced and will do for the nation as a whole. Extremely helpful and Group oriented, Salvation Arnmy and other organizations. hero's FDR, Ike, military.

The baby boomers are the original "me" generation Highly driven age group, they are the original workaholics (60 -80 hour work weeks) which has effected family life. Wanted change from their parents, IE civil rights, women rights, didn't just go "with the flow" they went against it, but as a group, not a individual. They need to be involved in a group, a group effort at all times. They realized they could not fight the corporate world so they ended up adapting to it and blossoming under it, they fight the "man" but also driven by personal success for their "toys" they climb up the corporate ladder to fullfil themselves and get their "toys" often failing in the family area. Hero's are JFK, MLK jr, Robert kennedy, .......all assasinated.

The Generation X's the "balanced" group so to speak, we value our family time more important then work. We come from families that are 50% divorced, the original "keys around neck" kids, often comming home to a empty house and having responsibility at a very young age. We do our work fast and quick, Give us a task and we will get it done, don't waste our time. We are often viewed as cold, we do not wish to socialize at work, we want to work, get out and be with our family. We view family more important and will choose our kids over work everytime or be very distressed if we can not get to our childrens function. The complete opposite of the boomer. We do have a high divorce rate, yet lower then the boomers. But we are more family orieneted, our biggest issue is we doo not want the responsibility, we do not want to be the top dog on the ladder, we are fine just going to work, doing our job then going home to our family, we have no real hero's, our hero is usually a family member, particularly our mothers. we also have no real tragic events in our childhood.

The millennials, are alot like the boomers and have the same #'s population wise, they will save SS for those who worry. Highly techincal and very social. They have stron docial skills and are fast paced. They have a high divorce rate as well, they are social but have family issues, they are so wrapped up in their technology they find it hard to function in a society that does not give instant gratification. Family life is challenging they do not know what to make of it and divorce and marry quickly, again with technical leaps they have hard time adjusting, but corporate wise they will do well, they are willing to work long hours and learn, highly educated and that is extremely important to them, their jobs must educate them further and they are hungry to learn and continue to learn. They will probably leap past the X'ers in the corporate world becuase they are hungry foe power and money, they come from boomers and have the same mentality. Hero's are not settled yet.


I am a generation X'er myself and I fit it to a T. We all vary slightly and don't fit perfectly. I found out that there is a Whole generation like me, and I thought I was unique...apparently not.

I am sure we all can relate to some of these basic idea's.

Now do any of you fit this??

I can say as an X'er my Kids are first and foremost, the rest of the world can go to H***  but I do my work very fast and multitask, Projects a blaze through them and hate BS. I have ZERO hero's that are in the public eye, my mother was and always be my hero, she raised 5 kids in the 70's a when there was no childcare and no "help" just neighbors, which were Boomers and had the "group" mentality so it worked out for us. But my mother struggled hard and did excellent job raising us and keeping us fed and a roof over our heads.

tell me your story....and I will try and give more insight.


----------



## Peridot (Dec 30, 2008)

My parents are both Traditionalists, but I'm a Generation Xer. I don't fit very well into the category either... but I think that is probably because my parents weren't Baby Boomers!


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I fit in my group (millennial) well. Patience is not my virtue.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

gen x  01/01/1971


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Baby Boomer, Baby!!


----------



## LucyInSC (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm a Mid Baby Boomer. "Change as part of a group instead of individual".......yeah that's why I need you guys!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

The Millenial Generation.

I'm young, yay!


----------



## Junebug (Dec 7, 2008)

Gen X... and I fit your description really well!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

GAsoccerman said:


> The millennials, are alot like the boomers and have the same #'s population wise, they will save SS for those who worry. Highly techincal and very social. They have stron docial skills and are fast paced. They have a high divorce rate as well, they are social but have family issues, they are so wrapped up in their technology they find it hard to function in a society that does not give instant gratification. Family life is challenging they do not know what to make of it and divorce and marry quickly, again with technical leaps they have hard time adjusting, but corporate wise they will do well, they are willing to work long hours and learn, highly educated and that is extremely important to them, their jobs must educate them further and they are hungry to learn and continue to learn. They will probably leap past the X'ers in the corporate world becuase they are hungry foe power and money, they come from boomers and have the same mentality. Hero's are not settled yet.


Hmmm... doesn't really sound like me at all. I'm very family oriented, and would choose them over anything. Then again, I also want to rise up the ranks of my job, but I'm not as desperate as the explaination above would have you believe. I'm sort of, "Oh yeah, cool" to the whole thing.

Then again, being born in 1981, I'm born exactly on the threshold between Generation X and Generation Millenia, so I'm probably the missing link! :rofl:


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm in between also...but it's Baby Boomer and Generation X...I would definitely say I'm more like Generation X. My dad barely makes traditionalist but fits that perfectly...I think the one before that is Pilgrim


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Alex, are you the youngest in your family and have older siblings? If so you would be more of a X'er then a millennal. Your a cusp baby.


Same for you swedish...a cusp baby, you a slight mixture of both.

The X'ers Identify with Tradionists....becuase that is who our parents were.

The Millennials Identify well with Boomers...becuase that is who their parents were.

Also interesting Population numbers Tradionalist and Xers match up.... say 10 million each...Boomers and millennials match up...say 15 million each.

interesting the populations are around the same numbers and also the connections.


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

Right on the border of X and Millennial. 1981 I see traits from both


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

GAsoccerman said:


> Alex, are you the youngest in your family and have older siblings? If so you would be more of a X'er then a millennal. Your a cusp baby.


I have 1 older sister and 1 younger brother.


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

I am a generation X man!


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

Gen X - barely...


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Actually a generation is considered a twenty year span, gen x is actually 1961-1980 and being born in 73 I am gen x, Baby boomers were defined by the boom after WWII vets came home, however 1941-1960 is actually the boomer "generation".

draconis


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Drac I could tell you were a X'er from your posts.....

I got the generation ages from a Harvard professor, not sure why they broke them down that way, but they did.

Just relaying what I learned from the class.

interesting though


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Alex_Fider said:


> I have 1 older sister and 1 younger brother.


Oh boy....middle child.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

draconis said:


> Actually a generation is considered a twenty year span, gen x is actually 1961-1980 and being born in 73 I am gen x, Baby boomers were defined by the boom after WWII vets came home, however 1941-1960 is actually the boomer "generation".
> 
> draconis


that makes me feel younger now...that would make me a gen x'er


----------



## AZMOMOFTWO (Jun 30, 2008)

GENEX X'r myself...I heard that we are self-centered, not loyal, not dedicated. That's doesn't seem to fit. But let's see I do value family time more than work. I work just to live, I could live without working if I still got a paycheck! I'm here cause I had marital problems but never divorced, married 15 years. Probably biggest reason he got a second chance is because I believe divorce is absolute last resort (not typical of my genX age huh? My husband and I are both the children of parents who stayed and still are married to their original partners! How's that for unique. Both parents worked so mostly I came home to empty house. I do get my work done fast, and love to attend my children's functions, we are very involved with them. I have never had the desire to be at the top of the corporate ladder just enough money to keep me happy and flexibility is important. I have no real heros and really no tragic events in my life. I guess I fit this model pretty well.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

yep AZ you fit really well to the X'er definition.

On a side note, even though your parents stayed together, they both had jobs and you still came home to a empty house....like most of us.

but you fit the profile


----------



## java (Jan 15, 2009)

Gen X. I really thought Gen X was after the 80's though.


----------



## Kerry (Jan 9, 2009)

Gen X.

(But, I'm "on the cusp" of boomer, and my six older siblings are boomers. I'm a dichotomy in so many ways!)


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Isn't it funny that everyone says the next generation is lazy, without direction, and without morals.

draconis


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

agreed Drac, but no generation is lazy, they are just different...we have a tendency to put down those that are different and disagree with...

it's defensive mechinism, but often causes more harm then progress. 

those people that are able to understand the differences and accept them gain knowledge and understanding.

today is a good day to enjoy


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

generation x and im only just coping now.


----------

